# Painting a Duck Boat???



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have a 14 ft. aluminum boat that I would like to paint for duck hunting, but I don't know the steps that should be taken to paint one so the paint will hold. Anyone out there that can help me?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

after spending a small fortune on spray paint & trying most all kinds & colors. I would have most likely of done a little more prep on mine. As far as roughing it up & de-glossing it is a must & a good wash with TSP would be a good idea. I don't think the old color has to come off completely (sanded) unless you want a like new finish. I would then choose a base color )for me it was army green - and I bought a gallon of it at Cabelas. & brushed it on. Then I used spray paints for the camo. I at 1st was going for a reeds look. With green at the top & dead reeds golden brown bottom. The next year that evolved into more of a Shadow grass look (lots of colors of green & gold & browns.) Then the next year it evolved in to more of a Break up pattern with some branches in & more reeds & and grass. There is a clear product called Will bond (in a can)in automotive spray paints - I put over the original spray paint pattern,It was too shiney but the next few coats & camo colors) hid that - but it all still chips & peels & can be scraped off. There are stencils kits if your not good free hand. & if you want there are several peel & stick camo boat kits on the market in all the camo patterns.

I'm always looking at the spray paints at stores, looking for that perfect brown or gold color - Found two new ones in a suede kind of paint, I'm going to try this year, From Menards. I have bought the camo spray paints at walmart & fleetfarm & cabelas. etc.

I love working on my duck boat - I could do that for a job & Love it. I've put a floor & carpet in mine - bought a camo elec. mtr for it & now I'm devising a top coverup for it ( If you have the bucks a War eagle & Avery quickset is the way to go)


----------



## moose merta (Jun 6, 2002)

remember to use light colors first and then go darker. gives some depth. also after the initial paint job get an air brush and hand detail some limbs or reeds[wherever you mostly hunt background].on my lund alaskan i used the factory drab color as the background and then i air brushed tree limbs all over the boat. really blends in well. i use this rig to hunt the missouri river in north dakota and it dissappeared along the banks and then on the sand bars we propped up drift wood and it blended in well there. here in southern indiana where i live it is almost invisible in the backwater off the ohio and wabash rivers where i hunt daily. moose


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

moose merta, how do you like your Lund Alaskan. Been looking at buying one but still saving. Seems like a good hunting/fishing combo boat.


----------



## moose merta (Jun 6, 2002)

absolutely love it. i use mine for waterfowling,trapping,trot lining,frog gigging and everything else. great for big water hunting. handles rough water and rides great. love it,moose


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

If your boat is bare aluminum, etch it first with muratic (sp?) acid. Wash it well after you etch it and after it dries, give it a coat of zinc chromate primer. That will really help the paint stick. Then, paint it using the good advice listed above.


----------

